# Granny's Bacon Drippings



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't really use a lot of bacon but do like using the " drippings" during the cooler months for making roux. Going to give this product a try and report back.The dog is going to be upset when she figures out that the bacon smell is there but "where's the bacon".?

http://twinfoods.com/

Granny's Bacon Drippings

You can order two packages of Grannyâ€™s Bacon Drippings for $19.88 or a large case, which includes 10 packages, for $80.48!

Because our product needs to remain refrigerated, we only ship on Mondayâ€™s and Tuesdayâ€™s via FedEx. Your Grannyâ€™s Bacon Drippings should arrive by the end of the week!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ahhhh......for $80 you buy the bacon, and I will make the drippings for you! LOL I fry bacon every morning and keep a jar for drippings...usually about a cupful at all times. 

Later
R3F


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

May be an idea....need about 12 cups..


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I love bacon grease . Oh and the bacon too . I just bought a 15lb. box of Sysco bacon .


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

In our house if you through out the bacon drippings you are liable to be shot. LMAO There is always a cup or two in the fridge we put a lil in everything practically. Its a wonder were not dead hu.......lol


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

My grandma used to add bacon grease to Chex Mix and made the best Texas Trash I can remember


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i save back the clear part of the bacon grease in a jar in the frig.

been there for over a year last go-round

makes your cornbread skillet happy..............


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

For that price I would just use the real thing.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

We use it by the 5 gallon buckets that we gather from breakfast for all kinds of dishes and catering.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i save back the clear part of the bacon grease in a jar in the frig.
> 
> been there for over a year last go-round
> 
> makes your cornbread skillet happy..............


This. It does make cornbread happy but makes refried beans even happier. The only way to go when refrying some homemade pintos. Get that little bit of crunch on some of it and slap some on a tortilla. Dam boy.


----------

